# wiring up a square pin pc socket



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I am getting ready to change my straight pin pc setup to square pin.. Just curious if anyone has done this before? I would like to know how the wires would attach? I assuem the 2 center wires would just swap over exactly to the new socket. And I guess the outer most wires would go to the top sides of the socket. Does that sound about right?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Imagine you are holding a straight tube, like a NO florescent. Now, with the pins on one end aligned vertically, bend the tube in half so all the pins are at one end. THe pins on the top and bottem of each side go to each "side" of the bulb. When switching from straight to square, you should have 2 colors of wires on original socket, probably red and blue if it is a single bulb fixture or red/ yellow for one tube and blue/yellow for a second tube in 2 bulb fixtures.

Assuming blue/red....the blue wires go to the top and bottom pins on the left and the red wires to the top and bottom pins of the right side. Technically the color and side do not matter, as long as both pins on one side get the same color.

Example:
straight= x x x x
straight= r r b b

Square= x x
............x x

Square= r b
............r b

Follow? You can also check out the wiring diagrams for the Fulham workhors ballasts on their website, www.fulham.com The diagrams they provide are pretty much standard. If in doubt, find the ballast on your fixture and it will have a wiring diagram on it.

See, this one I can answer right away >jk


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

Hey Dennis I really appreciate your response-awesome easy to follow instructions. Thank you!


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

Can you update this thread if you successfully complete this?

I have a coralife straight pin and would like to make one square pin so I can use the 8800k which seems only to come in square.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I am waiting the bulbs to come in to do this. No need for me do try it until the bulbs arrive as the tank would be lightless.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Do be warned that square pins bulns are usually a little longer and wider. I can't imagine the width (maybe .25 inch wider) would matter but they are ~1/2 inch longer I believe.


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

Chiahead, was this method successful?


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

sorry I forgot to post this. I was able to wire up the sockets no problem. The issues I had were I was wiring into a 24gallon JBJ nano cube. Had some issues with the sockets being different lengths and also the bulbs. I think in most applications these would be non issues. Other than that it worked beautifully.


----------



## Mjproost (Nov 17, 2005)

I have a DIY fixture with 1 straight pin 8800K and one square pin 9325K. THe straight pin bulb is 1.5" wide and 21.5" long. The square pin is 2" wide and 22.5" long. Also, the sockets mount very differently. 

Just make sure you check to see that they will fit before you tear apart your pre-built fixtures to switch out bulbs. Wiring is only one part of the equation.


----------

